# DRAIN CLEANING 101 COURSE....Flex shaft, drain cables, hydrojetter and sewer cameras



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> DRAIN CLEANING 101 COURSE....Flex shaft, drain cables, hydrojetter and sewer cameras - YouTube


Are the classes free for your internet friends?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Ben, your videos have taught me that I really need the chain-knocker attachment.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Debo22 said:


> Are the classes free for your internet friends?


With what I'm teaching, I should be charging way way more. I tallied it up when I was creating the curriculum and by following what I've found to work for me VS what's equivalent out there by the manufactures would be a savings of over 50-70k and even more when you consider the vehicle and health savings if just starting out in the drain business. Heck consider the Spartan Revolution is $7500 and I think is only 60' My design is 150' and you can build for maybe 500 to 1000 if you really want to get fancy....plus you can carry onto a roof by holding it with TWO fingers....yes 2 fingers. Right there you made your money back lol!! 

Best part is my flex shaft is my old stuff. What I do now with cables makes all the other cable machines obsolete for my application. When I first found FS, I thought it would replace my jetter and cable...instead I found what it does well and what it doesn't. 

But I did have a manufacturer call this morning asking about my class....literally almost hung up when I told him the manufacture fee. He softened his stance after I explained the savings his company was getting by not paying me royalties or employee wages and benefits for a no strings attached innovative product line. He literally thought I would teach his company what I know if he bought lunch!!! W.....T......F......

So if my cost is too high it's only because plumbers are content to give more money to manufactures. No skin off my back


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Ben, your videos have taught me that I really need the chain-knocker attachment.


With what I've seen about florida plumbing, it would do amazing.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

It sounds like a great class. I can't swing "thousands of dollars" at this point in my business for equipment, let alone classes despite any savings over time, although geographically I'm close enough to make the trip. ~10 - 11 hours

Hope this is a repeat event, and I may see you someday.

:vs_cool:


----------



## birmingplumb (May 7, 2009)

If I had the time and money I would go . I actually went to see PCPlumber Leonard and learned from him as well. God bless the California Plumbers. Motown


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

"how's that for a crotch shot"

Love it!


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

You have been giving it away for years, it's about time you start charging for your knowledge and playbook brother.


----------



## MASTRPLUMB (Mar 22, 2019)

Why not we charge others for our time and expertise, :biggrin:


----------

